# Fast-recharge '3D' lithium-ion battery prototype could be perfect for electric cars



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Fast-recharge '3D' lithium-ion battery prototype could be perfect for electric cars.



> *The next-generation battery, like next-generation TV, may be 3-D, scientists reported here today at the 241st National Meeting and Exposition of the American Chemical Society (ACS). They described a new lithium-ion (Li-ion) battery, already available in a prototype version, with a three-dimensional interior architecture that could be perfect for the electric cars now appearing in auto dealer showrooms.*


-- Tom


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

It`ll be interesting to see how these cells perform compared to Lithium-Iron-Phosphate batteries. The LiFePO4 cells/batteries i`ve tried outperformed conventional Lithium Ion batteries, both in their ability to survive at extremely high discharge rates, and high recharge rates. The major drawbacks for me were , they weigh much more, and are more expensive than a comparably rated Lithium-Ion. If this new technology proves to have better energy density,discharge/recharge rates, and is lighter, it will be awesome. As far as price, well, we kept hoping that LiFePO4 cells would come down in price once they`re were more being produced. They have come down some but are still pretty pricey.


----------

